# Evergreen trees



## Tyson (Jan 31, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some information regarding cloning evergreen trees. 

If its possible and a bit about the process.


Thanx


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 31, 2002)

One of the authorites on propication of dwarf evergreen cvs is Rich Eyer of Rich's Foxwillow Pines in Woodstock IL.

http://www.richsfoxwillowpines.com/

They do mostly grafting to hardy root stock, if I recall properly.


----------



## PETER GIBBS (Feb 2, 2002)

*nurseries*

this is a very useful book "the tree and shrub expert" by dr d g hessayon ISBN 0 903505 177 worth every penny he also has published other gardening books


----------

